# "Unpopular" perfumes



## user79 (Jun 30, 2006)

What's a perfume you like that not many people know about or wear? Seems like a lot of women tend to wear the big selling names, Dior, Chanel, D&G.... what's a perfume that you think is nice AND unique?


For me, I like....

Carolina Herrera - Chic
Nina Ricci - Premier Jour & Love in Paris
Givenchy - Eau Torride

Hardly ever smell those scents on other women.


----------



## ette (Jul 1, 2006)

Yves Saint Laurent Springtime in Paris
all of my Cherriflip fragrances
Gucci EnvyMe2 (not yet at least...LOL)
Calypso Violette (one of my favorites!)
any of the Creed perfumes


----------



## lara (Jul 1, 2006)

All of the more unusual Demeter fragrances. Can't stand the cocktail ones (bar Gin & Tonic!), but I love Laundromat.
Crabtree & Evelyn - Evelyn Rose*.
Benefit - Maybe Baby.
All of the men's perfumes that I pinch from DH.
My home-made 'Gunpowder' and 'Hot Scones' perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







* the rule is that you're not supposed to wear perfume when working, but I often wear a dab of Evelyn Rose or other old-fashioned C&E perfumes when I'm doing weddings - a lot of brides comment that it reminds them of their grandmother or great-aunt, and the scent-memory is usually very calming and relaxing.


----------



## ette (Jul 1, 2006)

^I love Maybe Baby! Forgot about that one - it's unique but not invasive and in your face like some others.


----------



## lara (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_^I love Maybe Baby! Forgot about that one - it's unique but not invasive and in your face like some others._

 
It's a sweet perfume that isn't completely overbearing and sugary. Miss Dior Cherie was, IMO, a really bad Maybe Baby knock-off - all of the sweetness, none of the lightness.


----------



## ette (Jul 1, 2006)

I totally agree. I might as well dab my wrists with an artificially sweetened peach cocktail and call it miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 1, 2006)

i love kenneth cole woman, it's a heavier fragrance with a hint of "oriental" muskiness

i don't think anyone's mentioned issey miyake's l'eau d'issey, omg...this smells so awesome and fresh


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 4, 2006)

I really like So Pink by GAP, it's light and citrusy, I always get asked what I've got on when I wear it and my fav is I Love Love by Moschino, though I think this one is gaining some popularity.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jul 4, 2006)

I am a fan of Comptoir Sud Pacifique Aqua Motu (smells like San Diego in Summer) and Sage Turquoise and Pearl oils.  Another obscure favorite of mine is actually a mens fragrance that I like on me Hermes Rocabar.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 4, 2006)

I've always loved Eternity by Calvin Klein but a lot of people say its too strong! I also have one by PUMA that i could only find in Italy (i now have about 5 bottles & i want people to stop bringing it for me LOL & they have a Puma one here but its not the same!) & Christian Dior 1947 is amazing but was LE. Ohhh and i have this one by Carolina Herrera and its a hot pink bottle in a big ice cube....smells soooo nice!


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i love kenneth cole woman, it's a heavier fragrance with a hint of "oriental" muskiness_

 
Are you talking about Black for Women?  I wear it in the evening and love it.  Black is very heavy on white flowers and musk.


----------



## nat9891 (Jul 12, 2006)

chinatown by Bond no.9 (I think that's the brand??)  It's so unique...I luuurve it!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i don't think anyone's mentioned issey miyake's l'eau d'issey, omg...this smells so awesome and fresh_

 
I agree!  It's been quite a while since I've worn it so I think I might have to get it again.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i like to keep to essential oils if i'm not using my hypnotic poison. i like sandalwood, patcouli, lavender, ylang ylang and peppermint. all in carrier oils of corse.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 26, 2006)

All of the Jo Malone perfumes that I have are amazing, and she is not well known here in the US, I don't think.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 26, 2006)

The Body Shop's White Musk. Smells identical to Johnson & Johnson's Lavendar lotion which I looove.


----------



## tinysaurus_rex (Jul 27, 2006)

I love Maybe Baby. I inherited my dad's perfume allergy, so most scents give me a splitting headache, but Maybe Baby is soft, but at the same time it doesn't wear off in an hour. I also like that the scent seems to change slightly throughout the day; sometimes is very flowery, other times its more like a powdery scent.

I also like BPAL's White Rabbit. It's the only BPAL scent that I actually wear often, and whenever I do where it I get asked about it.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I have "Fragile" by Jean Paul Gaultier. The EDP version is very heady, I have not had the guts to used it as yet. But the EDT is very light, it reminds me of flowers when I use it.
I also like Anna Sui "Sui Dreams" reminds me of vanilla, and everything nice and spicey.
Swiss Army "for Her" is also quite nice, fresh in a fruity way, sort of reminiscent of mandarins.


----------



## CherryFabulous (Jul 29, 2006)

Clinique-Happy Heart is by far my fave!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 30, 2006)

i only wear three kinds of perfumes, i'm very picky 

Love hangover by too faced
Maybe baby by Benefit 
Be Delicious by Donna Karan


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 31, 2006)

i love maybe baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its one of my favourites for the day, and stella for evening, which i dont really ever smell on other ppl. maybe its unpopular here in the uk!


----------



## capspock (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm.... I love scents...... all about them, I had even read a lot about fragrances and how our sense of smell works. Who read “The Emperor of Scent” and also “Perfume”, by Patrick Suskind? My favorites are:

-Sensations by Jil Sander (my "comfort" fragrance)
-Kai (white floral)
-Petit Cherie and Eau de Charlotte by Annick Goutal (very "cute", girlish fragrances)
-Dinner by Bobo (gourmet fragrance - this is a love/hate one.... just read its reviews on MUA and you will see, but I really like it on winter time)
-Nu by Yves Saint Laurent (floral oriental)
-Sung by Alfred Sung (very elegant floral)


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Thierry Mugler's Angel is a classic in my mind although you have to use a light hand when applying-it's easy to use too much.  It smells like vanilla and chocolate, both very soothing scents-especially to men.

MAC's C-Squeeze (orange top) is one of my favorites too, it reminds me of Love's Fresh Lemon from when I was a kid.  Very sentimental.


----------



## Joke (Aug 1, 2006)

I love perfumes with citrus:
I have one child parfum with lemon from Barbapapa.
And also an LE Guerlain one: love sth.
Not too many people seem fond of citrus....


----------



## user79 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mugler's Angel, DK Be Belicious and Issay Miyake are not "unpopular" perfumes, they are some of the most top selling perfumes at the moment...


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 2, 2006)

Michael by Michael Kors, haven't come across anyone else who wears this
Van Cleef by Van Cleef & Arpels
L'eau D'Issey Soothing Night Fragrance. Again never come across someone who wears this. It is gorgeous so soft and powdery smelling. It doesn't last as long as normal perfumes but then I suppose it is only intended as a light night fragrance.


----------



## capspock (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CuddleyBlossoms* 
_Michael by Michael Kors, haven't come across anyone else who wears this
Van Cleef by Van Cleef & Arpels
L'eau D'Issey Soothing Night Fragrance. Again never come across someone who wears this. It is gorgeous so soft and powdery smelling. It doesn't last as long as normal perfumes but then I suppose it is only intended as a light night fragrance._

 
Oh really?? I need to try this Soothing Night Fragrance!!! I love to put a bit of some soft perfume on my pillow!


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 4, 2006)

My two staples are Moschino's Cheap and Chic and Calvin Klein's Truth.  I've never smelled Truth on anybody else.


----------



## CincyFan (Sep 18, 2006)

My favorite scent is a fragrance oil I buy online called Dreama.  It's a blend of oakmoss, lily, ylang ylang and jasmine with amber, musk and sandalwood.

As far as retail fragrances, I never know anyone who wears what I do.  I switch between:

Obsession Night (even though I HATE regular Obsession)
Amarige & Amarige D Amour from Givenchy


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been wearing Eternity since like 7th grade...lol


----------



## maggysfbayb (Sep 19, 2006)

*
I´ve got one parfume and only one: "l´Or de Torrente".
I never wanted to wear any parfume before because it was really too common. But here in Germany it´s very hard to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## chocula (Sep 23, 2006)

Caswell-Massey's Love Potion No. 5.  I get alot of compliments on it too!


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 23, 2006)

the scent of peace by bond n9.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitziedoll* 
_ Another obscure favorite of mine is actually a mens fragrance that I like on me Hermes Rocabar._

 
One of my favourites ever! I also love Hermes Eau des Merveilles Constellation (which is the same as the regular one but in a special edition bottle). I love Agent Provocateur, Fracas, Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion, and this delicious Linden one that the name has rubbed off. I don't know if these are unpopular overall, but no one I know likes heavy florals as much as I do.


----------



## sharyn (Sep 26, 2006)

I love Chic by Carolina Herrera (or was it Hererra?) and Deep Night by Ghost. 

Lolita Lempicka smells quite unique to me, and the violet and gold apple looks so beautiful on my shelf...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never use it tough, cause after a few hours, I tend to get a headache from it


----------



## KAIA (Nov 26, 2006)

*212 - Carolina Herrera .... I Love It, Not Just Because It Smells Extremely Nice ... It Reminds Me , My Grandma That's Her Fav. Parfume, It Reminds Me My Prom Party, My First Boyfriend, ..... =)
*be Delicious.... I Have Great Compliments About This One And It Has Great Staying Power.
And These Two I Really Don't Get To Wear Them So Much ... But They Smell Pretty Nice...
*nanette Lepore = I Like It Because Is A Perfect Mix Of Floral And Fruity....mmm
* Lulu Guiness= Is Very "floral" That's Why I Always Put  A Little Bit...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_I really like So Pink by GAP, it's light and citrusy, I always get asked what I've got on when I wear it ..._

 
I love it too.  It smells like grapefruit.  Very clean.  I always sneeze when I first put it on though.  Every time!  I wear the body spray of So Pink and sometimes add a few sprays of Stella perfume.  They compliment each other very nicely. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_The Body Shop's White Musk. Smells identical to Johnson & Johnson's Lavendar lotion which I looove._

 
I love White Musk!  I usually only wear the lotion, but you smell a subtle hint of it all day.  People compliment it all the time, and it's just the lotion!  BTW, the regular Johnson & Johnson's Baby Lotion is my fave body lotion. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellemarie* 

 
_....Calvin Klein's Truth.  I've never smelled Truth on anybody else._

 
I like occasionally wear truth and really like it.  I get compliments on it.  You're right.  You never smell it on anyone else. 

My oddball perfumes (the ones I never smell on anyone else) are: 

-Faconnable 
-Mauboussin 
-Ines de la Fressange
-Carthusia
-Trish McEvoy Blackberry and Vanilla Musk - The name is deceiving on on this one.  You hear blackberrry and especially vanilla and think it would be sickeningly sweet, but it isn't.  The quality of the oils in it are really apparent.  It is a wonderfuls smell.  They make a candle too.  It is $40, but smells soooo good.  Your whole house will smell amazing.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 26, 2006)

The Adidas stuff haha!  It reminds me of an ex-boyfriend - a really hot one


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 7, 2006)

Agatha Caramel. I also like using cardamom oil.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 12, 2007)

I LOVE Fresh's Fleur de Chocolat..

and Caudalie Fleur de Vigne

I dunno if this is unpopular but I love Viktor and Rolf's Flowerbomb ;-p


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2007)

Hei Poa Tiare perfume from the Monoi Tahiti line - it smells just like sun-warmed frangipani flowers. Putting it on makes me want to go on holidays.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 23, 2007)

I think, despite the name behind the brand, wearing Britney Spears' In Control and Fantasy is unpopular.

And I do both, regularly


----------



## liv (Jan 26, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka and Marc Jacobs for Her are the only two I own that aren't very popular, I don't think.  I never smell them on anyone around campus.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 1, 2007)

I LOVE Axis of Space...the bottle is tall and frosted, pink colored perfume and has these little clear balls at the bottom.  I have no idea who it is by but I love it.  Also Lolita Lempicka...


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh...and also, Cannibas at Sephoria.  I couldn't believe it when I heard but a client smelled so good I had to ask.


----------



## Devon (Feb 18, 2007)

What a beautiful post!
I agree, there are too many women use the same 3-4 fragrances. I like Iris eau de toilette and Petali e fiori, both products are from Erbolario. I don't know if you can easily find them in Usa 'cause are italian products.

I like also Eau de Toilette Eau des 4 Reines from L'Occitane, it has got a strong smell of roses.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 18, 2007)

sept fleur by l'occitane 

silver water by creed
spring flower by creed


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been wearing the LE body mist by vs....grapefruit. I love the scent but no one else wears it...


----------



## chillipea (Mar 11, 2007)

Jo Malone - Wild Fig and Cassis (my new favourite)
Chanel - Cristalle (I don't know if this is unpopular but I don't anyone else who wears it)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 12, 2007)

Givenchy Oblique - no one I know has ever worn it or heard of it. But it smells really beautiful and warm.
Lancome Connexxtion - a limited holiday release. Very vanilla musk. 
Clinique Elixir - not terribly popular but still smells odd and nice.


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Mar 17, 2007)

L by Lolita Lempicka
Lolita by Lolita Lempicka
Flowerbomb by V&R-....well its more unique that unpopular
Agent Provocateur by AP
Maitresse by AP
Marshmallow by MOR


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 16, 2007)

Mat; by Masaki Matsushima 

best best ever. and impossible to find. thank god for ebay


----------



## Showgirl (May 16, 2007)

I like unusual fragrances with food-y smells, the fragrances I wear most are:-

Kenzo Jungle - spices on a licquorice base, v. unusual, all time fave.
Fyrrinae: Cherry Ice Cream Smile- cherries and vanilla. Cheap, too!
Fyrinnae: Mango Lemon - clean, fresh but sweet, too. 
Lush: Ginger -  roses and, well yes, lots of ginger.

These ALWAYS get compliments and nobody ever recognises them. Men always notice the 2 spicy ones, women comment on the 2 sweet ones more.

I also wear Clinique Aromatics when the mood strikes, but its a very recognisable one, and I have to be feeling uber-vamp to pull off something so very, very spic-eh.

There's also another Fyrinnae one (Chocolatl I think?) that I really like to wear, chocolate, spices and a touch of nutty coffee. I would heartily recommend trying Fyrinnae's perfume oils, they're like $1.75 for a sample vial, too.


----------



## Kiseki (May 16, 2007)

I wear Gaultier's Puissance Deux and I haven't passed by anyone wearing it, so is it an unpopular fragrance.

I also wear Dior's Fahrenheit which is unpopular in younger men, but it's my signature perfume.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 19, 2007)

Lea by Lea St. Barth


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 19, 2007)

oops, double post


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## lola336 (Jun 22, 2007)

lolita lempicka & compotoir sud pacifique vanillla apricot!!


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never met anyone else who wears Michael by Michael Kors.  

Though I might help this by not telling anyone what I wear- it's my signature and I'm not sharing!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 22, 2007)

I know it's not extremely popular but I am sure somebody other than me must wear it LOL;

Tiffany by Tiffany & Co.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 28, 2007)

Elige- Mary Kay
Jean Paul Gautierre
Lalique
Sonia Rykiel --oh god my fav. (one in orange bottle)
Arden's Green tea
Liz Clairborne's Vivid.

I have gotten so many compliments from these.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

3 of the 4 you can get at your local Wal-mart: Jovan Musk White, Amirage, Vanilla Musk, or White Gardenia. I think White Gardenia is the "most unpopular one".


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

I love 4 MPG perfumes:  Eau de Camellia Chinois, Eau de Gantier, Fraicheur Muskissime and Eau de Mure - I love these and rarely see good reviews for them.  Of course, I can't find them around since Nordstroms doesn't have the special perfumeries anymore.


----------



## NaturallyME (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I've never met anyone else who wears Michael by Michael Kors. 

Though I might help this by not telling anyone what I wear- it's my signature and I'm not sharing! _

 


Im pretty sure this is my best friends siggy too sorry lol but everytime im randomly in a store smelling perfume it makes me think of her and her house i know that smell so well 
if I ever walk past u i mite trail you sniffing you lol i've never met any one else who wears it either


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

It's not exactly unpopular but while Thierry Mugler Angel is my HG it's very hit and miss, some people despise it!


----------



## Desdemone (Sep 20, 2007)

serge lutens - daim blond


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 21, 2007)

Alien by Thierry Mugler

I dont wear perfume too much, but this one is unique and very grown smelling. lol i smell like a 35 year old woman when I wear it lol. My very first perfume 

I don't know of anyone who has it


----------



## drien227 (Sep 23, 2007)

Shiseido Relaxing Fragrance-  Smells like expensive roses, tea, and cucumbers. I've gone through two bottle, but definitely not for everyone.
Clinique Wrappings - Lots of people hate this one. To me this smells like an odd mix of lillies, blue spruces, and saltwater. The perfume is kind of bug sprayish, but the lotion is niiiiice.
Sula Vanilla Blossom -Never heard anyone else namedrop it although i'm sure there are plenty of similar smelling scents. Has a definite salty playdoh note to it.
Ellen Tracy Ellen Tracy - The notes are: Cinnamon, Peach, Rose, Jasmine, Freesia, Carnation, Cedar, Sandalwood, and Tonka Bean.Very comforting. My fave.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

Alexander McQueen - Kingdom
Kenzoki - Sensual Bodyspray
Thierry Mugler - Lily Angel


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 11, 2007)

So Pretty Eau Fruitee by Cartier
Cynthia Rowley by Cynthia Rowley


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 11, 2007)

No one I know wears these:

True Love
Lolita Lempicka
Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

Stuff I can not find anymore.....Misha, by Mikhail Baryshnikov- a very smoky oriental with heavy amber notes,273 by Gayle Hayman-sophisticated an bright,and Safari by Ralph Lauren. Earthy,spicy,rich and very light.Dirt,by Demeter.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 12, 2007)

Nina by Nina Ricci is my current favorite. I don't know if it's popular or not.. but, I do know I've never seen it mentioned before.


----------



## Deena (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Mat; by Masaki Matsushima 

best best ever. and impossible to find. thank god for ebay_

 
I agree it's the best perfume ever! You can find it at Sephora too... I think


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 18, 2007)

Hanae Mori Butterfly, Lolita Lempickak Midnight and Lolita Lempicka L(though the Lolita's are obciously not as unpopular as they would seem, as many on this thread are mentioning them!)


----------



## Ascella (Dec 1, 2007)

L'Artisan - La Chasse aux Papillons


----------



## cynpat2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

My faves are Lamb although it doesnt last, and Britney Spears fantasy. I guess Im just a sucker for the celebrity perfumes LOL


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

i love issey miyake


----------



## upside_down (Feb 14, 2008)

My absolute favorite is Lacoste Touch of Pink. I don't know anyone else who wears it. When I bought it, my best friend actually tried to talk me out of it because he didn't like it lol. But it's my absolute favorite, and the first perfume I've finished an entire bottle of.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 14, 2008)

I use Victorias Secret Pink Beach Parfum
It was LE in summer of '07
That's probably why it's not popular haha.
It's fruity and flirty..not in a little gal way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's rather lovely!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *upside_down* 

 
_My absolute favorite is Lacoste Touch of Pink. I don't know anyone else who wears it. When I bought it, my best friend actually tried to talk me out of it because he didn't like it lol. But it's my absolute favorite, and the first perfume I've finished an entire bottle of._

 
My second fave! The hubby seems to like it too


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 15, 2008)

One of my favorites used to be a Victoria's Secret perfume that was limited edition like 8 years ago...there was a different scent for each sign of the zodiac, and my sagittarius fragrance was *amazing*

Sadly, I haven't seen one in forever, they weren't very popular at all.  

Lately, my secret weapon has been an essential oil called Baltic Amber...I bought it at a small store called Sugar Mountain in upstate new york, and I swear, complete strangers will put their heads right at my neck to smell it.  If you can find it, it's well worth the effort.  

Oh, and those Jo Malone perfumes (well known now, I think) are incredible, I really, really need to get a new one : )


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* 

 
_My faves are Lamb although it doesnt last, and Britney Spears fantasy. I guess Im just a sucker for the celebrity perfumes LOL_

 
...these are unpopular perfumes? Since when? 

My current favourite deeply unpopular fragrances are the series 6 anti-perfumes from Comme de Garcons. I just spritzed Soda on myself before (smells like carbonated quinine water) and I bought Tar and Garage for my fiancé recently. Tar smells amazing; it wears really well on me and people always comment on how appealing it is _before _I tell them what it is.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

i like to wear unpopular perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my all time favourite is "cabaret" it remindes me of a good part of my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like youth dew the new one i guess it's called amber am not sure and the botle is far >> i'm pretty lazy ;p


i also like aromatics elixer by clinique specially the oil it lasts for a long time 


and usually i like mixing oily perfumes we as arabs r famous for together and i end up with a unique scent which is all mine


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 23, 2008)

Mostly Puma Create or Flowing,Sunset from Naomi Campbell

If i want something heavier i like armani code , amour by kenzo or kate but these are obviously not unpopular
Actually i prefer heavier, oriental scents but i'm scared i might 'sufficate' people when i stand near them lol


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 23, 2008)

I love michael kors, i know of only 2 other people that wear it and am yet to smell it on anyone else..

i think the price may be a factor, its pretty expensive.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 23, 2008)

Orange Cremesicle from Demeter. I remember when I smelled it in a magazine, like 8 years ago. I told my mom how much I liked it and she bought it for me for Christmas.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 23, 2008)

Escada perfumes. I am the only person ( other than people I've given their perfumes to) who I've ever smelled them on. No wonder I can hardly ever find them anywhere here, unless they have a new one out. A lot of people around here either don't wear of haven't heard of Clean's line, ither. thank Goodness for Ulta, or I'd be up the creek. Sephora gouges the hell out of the prices for that brand.


----------



## eve sh. (Apr 23, 2008)

My work is related to perfume retail, i think people mistakingly think that some perfumes are not popular.
For example celebrity perfumes are quite popular.Even Britney Spears. I remember when she was having her worst meltdowns, her perfumes were selling like hot cakes. Its very interesting - when particular celebrity visits country or announces engagement - sales of their perfumes go up.

I can tell that currently these are not popular:
Givenchy Angel and Demon
Hugo XX and Hugo HY
CK Man
Lacoste Elegance
Sarah Jessica Parker Covet
Chanel Chance

but these are selling well
Armani Code 
DKNY Be Delicious
Chanel No 5 and Coco Mademoiselle
Estee Lauder Youth Dew
Christina Aquilera
YSL Elle


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 23, 2008)

Versace crystal noir - love it. it's so yummy


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eve sh.* 

 
_My work is related to perfume retail, i think people mistakingly think that some perfumes are not popular.
For example celebrity perfumes are quite popular.Even Britney Spears. I remember when she was having her worst meltdowns, her perfumes were selling like hot cakes. Its very interesting - when particular celebrity visits country or announces engagement - sales of their perfumes go up.

I can tell that currently these are not popular:
Givenchy Angel and Demon
Hugo XX and Hugo HY
CK Man
Lacoste Elegance
Sarah Jessica Parker Covet
Chanel Chance

but these are selling well
Armani Code 
DKNY Be Delicious
Chanel No 5 and Coco Mademoiselle
Estee Lauder Youth Dew
Lacoste Elegance 
Christina Aquilera
YSL Elle_

 
Lacoste Elegance is in both lists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well currently I'm wearing Prada Infusion or w/e the name is (I got it in a swap) and I ain't ever heard of it before let alone heard of anyone else wearing it. It smells goood though.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh I also wear quite a few Burberry perfumes that no-one else really wears in my demographic.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 24, 2008)

I would have to say a lot of the Escada perfumes because I only have one person I know who has at least one (I have 6, and am jonesing for Sexy Graffiti). Also L de Lolita Lempicka, it's not one that a lot of people have heard of but when I tell them about it and the notes, they seem very interested.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 24, 2008)

Although, I'm a third generation wearer of Shalimar, and now adore Shalimar Light.

I also love to wear *First *Perfume by Van Cleef and Arpels: _floral black currant, jasmine, narcissus, sandalwood and vanilla. Smells so rich!_

_I've been told that it's very popular for European Men to wear women's fragrances...is this true...oh lovely ladies of Europe?_


----------



## eve sh. (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Lacoste Elegance is in both lists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well currently I'm wearing Prada Infusion or w/e the name is (I got it in a swap) and I ain't ever heard of it before let alone heard of anyone else wearing it. It smells goood though._

 

OH sorry i messed up here!
i was writing this for long time.


----------



## user79 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eve sh.* 

 
_My work is related to perfume retail, i think people mistakingly think that some perfumes are not popular.
For example celebrity perfumes are quite popular.Even Britney Spears. I remember when she was having her worst meltdowns, her perfumes were selling like hot cakes. Its very interesting - when particular celebrity visits country or announces engagement - sales of their perfumes go up.

I can tell that currently these are not popular:
Givenchy Angel and Demon
Hugo XX and Hugo HY
CK Man
Lacoste Elegance
Sarah Jessica Parker Covet
Chanel Chance

but these are selling well
Armani Code 
DKNY Be Delicious
Chanel No 5 and Coco Mademoiselle
Estee Lauder Youth Dew
Christina Aquilera
YSL Elle_

 
Chanel Chance is unpopular? Really? That rocks, it's my signature scent.


----------



## clamster (Apr 26, 2008)

Laila


----------



## carolynanne (Apr 26, 2008)

I adore Jo Malone Orange Blossom. 
I am currently wearing Bond No 9 Little Italy and Ocean Dreams. Love them both.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 28, 2008)

My all time fave, Chanel Cristalle. Even though it's a Chanel and so it's well-known in name, Cristalle is a little more obscure than No 5, 19, etc. I know Chanel scents are a love-hate thing, but boy do I love it, esp. for summer


----------



## summerskin (May 14, 2008)

Burberry Baby Touch. I love it!


----------



## jetplanesex (May 14, 2008)

I currently have 4 perfumes in rotation, though I think most are quite popular;

Dolce and Gabbana The One
Burberry The Beat 
Vera Wang Princess
SJP Covet


----------



## concertina (May 28, 2008)

Benefits - Maybe Baby...no one in the world, but me, seems to wear this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I love Kenzo's Amour and a custom blend from Aveda. So I never smell like anyone else.


----------



## keirii (Jun 1, 2008)

Kenzo's L'eau Par.  It seems like whenever you hear Kenzo, it's Amour, or Flower, but those never appealed to me.  Seems I might be in the minority


----------



## Madonna (Jun 6, 2008)

My absolute favorite is Sui Dreams by Anna Sui. I don't know anyone who uses it. I was so bummed when Sephora stopped carrying it! My second fave is Mat; by Masaki Matsushima. These are the only scents I find that I can wear year-round since they're not too overpowering.


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 18, 2008)

Sand And Sable smells _so_ good! Me and my mother both love it, but we can't find it most places.


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 19, 2008)

Perfumes and  perfume oils are my absolute favorite thing in the world--maybe even more than makeup! 

I love: 

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb - it's pretty steeply priced, but I've seriously had people trail me through stores (more than once!) oohing and aahing over my perfume. I'm out of my first bottle, but I'm SO asking for another for Christmas! I've never smelled it on ANYONE else around here...probably because there isn't anywhere to get it within at least 200 miles (except for the internet, which is where I get mine!)

Lolita Lempicka - I'm wearing this today. I love it. It sounds pretty popular from the posts here, but again, I've never smelled it on anyone else. Of course, we just got a Sephora (40 miles away from me), so that may well change now. 

BPAL oils. I can't pick just one, but these are the most truly unique and unpopular, and I love so many of them!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keirii* 

 
_Kenzo's L'eau Par.  It seems like whenever you hear Kenzo, it's Amour, or Flower, but those never appealed to me.  Seems I might be in the minority 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww I love this perfume. I remember my mom wore this when I was really little and I smelled it in Sephora 15 years later and recognized it. I'm almost halfway done with my bottle


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 20, 2008)

Right now I am LOVING Ed Hardy's Tatoo!  It smells so pretty and feminine!


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividdreamer* 

 
_Perfumes and  perfume oils are my absolute favorite thing in the world--maybe even more than makeup! 

I love: 

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb - it's pretty steeply priced, but I've seriously had people trail me through stores (more than once!) oohing and aahing over my perfume. I'm out of my first bottle, but I'm SO asking for another for Christmas! I've never smelled it on ANYONE else around here...probably because there isn't anywhere to get it within at least 200 miles (except for the internet, which is where I get mine!)
_

 
I wear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on my third bottle haha. I've never smelt anyone else with it either. I got in a huge stress because my best friend suggested she was going to buy it, i was like NO its MY scent haha. 

My favourites:

Kenzo - Alien
Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb
Armani -Sensi
Burberry - The Beat
Michael Kors - Kors

I'm really funny about my fragrances... I used to love Angel until everybody started wearing it, how sad am I haha. I like unique fragrances that a lot of people don't wear.. I don't buy them just because no one else wears them obviously, but fragrances remind me of people, and I like my scents to remind others of me, so I like them to be unique.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Aug 20, 2008)

My favorite at the moment is Fresh Lychee Sugar. Powdery, fruity and unusual.

My all time favorite is the short-lived Victoria's Secret #55. Sadly discontinued and goes for about $200 a bottle on ebay. yikes!


----------



## Flossie (Aug 20, 2008)

My first perfume love was Caroline Herrera 212 / then 212 sexy.

Now i wear:

Nina by Nina Ricci                          - (christmas perfume, magazine buy)

Floral by Paul Smith                       - (bought the day i met my current   boyfriend to give him a smell to remember and associate me with!)

Sweetheart by Ghost                     - (was attacked in Selfridges with this and an hour later bought it in love)

Chanel coco Mademoiselle               - (my strong dinner party scent, cannot be worn on a summer day!)

hehe, i love perfume, especially with a story behind it. I find it a very personal and special purchase x


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 22, 2008)

All of the Lolita Lempicka perfumes. I love them all but never smell them on anyone.


----------



## clamster (Sep 14, 2008)

Chic by Carolina Herrera 
Donna Karen gold
Laila
Jean Paul Gaultier Classique
Noa by Cacharel


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Benefits - Maybe Baby...no one in the world, but me, seems to wear this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I love Kenzo's Amour and a custom blend from Aveda. So I never smell like anyone else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i also love maybe baby! something about it makes me feel really girly (or MORE girly) when wearing it haha.

also, victoria's secret body by victoria.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 20, 2008)

some girls are mentioning perufmes that are far from unpopular... like be delicious or angel


i love love love CALVIN KLEIN BE and nobody wears it, it's a unisex scent but i guess it's more masculine cos it smells very fresh and not sweet at all, i love it it makes me feel clean

i also love stella by stella mccartney but i dunno anyone that uses, it's like roses in a bottle, amazing


----------



## jazza (Nov 23, 2008)

Kenzo, Ca Sent Beau / La Monde est Beau
Kenzo, Kashaya

 I like Kenzo

The latter is discontinued, and the former is extremely hard to get hold of now


----------



## gujifijian (Dec 2, 2008)

My fav perfume which is discontinued with Avon is "Pink Suede". Really soft, sweet smell. Another fav is by Avon is called "Haiku'. 
Name brand fabs are Britney Spears "midnight fantasy'
Hugo boss- "deep red" (love this perfume)
Flirtatious perfume from Kohl's called "Flirt"
Victoria Secrets - Amber Romance body spray
Victoria Secrets - Body Rush body spray in "Juiced berry'
Fruits and Passions - strawberry


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 2, 2008)

Ginger Essence by Origins
Trish McEvoy # 6 Mandarin and Ginger Lily/ #11 White Iris
Escada Ibiza Hippie (LOVE)
YSL Paris

P.S. - For lovers of Flowerbomb - try the LaVanila brand at Sephora - the green one, Vanilla Blossom. When I was studying for my CFSS (Certified Fragrance Sales Specialist, HARD!!!) we had to break down different notes and essential blends. This breaks down the same as V & F, and smells THE EXACT SAME, even in drydown. Plus, it's natural, so no petrochemicals, sulfates, blah blah blah. It also has antioxidants, and the body washes are AMAZING. PLus, you save like 100 dollars on the spray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More money for MAC


----------



## Brie (Dec 2, 2008)

I love provocative woman by Elizabeth Arden. I always get compliments but I've never smelt it on anyone else.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 2, 2008)

Love Christain Dior jadour & Versace crystal noir


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_some girls are mentioning perufmes that are far from unpopular... like be delicious or angel_

 
Haha for real, this thread was meant to shed light on some lesser known perfumes, now it's turning into a "name your fav perfume thread". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recently sniffed YSL - Cinema, I really liked it. Not sure if I should pick it up.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't smelled Fragile by Jean Paul Gaultier in a while. It seems not very popular here but I love it.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Laila_

 
I totally agree!
My mom and aunt have it,I think it's one of my favorite perfumes of all time but I'm not going to buy it because it supposedly attracts men to you?
All I need is for my mom to think I want men to be sexually attracted to me...


----------



## lara (Dec 9, 2008)

90% of this thread about unpopular perfumes lists perfumes that currently sit in the top 20 highest sales. 

Right now I've fallen in love with Frederick Malle's French Lover. It smells like green sap, torn leaves, green peppercorn, cool earth... just divine.


----------



## frocher (Dec 9, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 9, 2008)

Merveille by Johan B. I've had it for awhile (I was sort of a perfume addict at one point though, and I think I've got 30 or so perfumes), but it's a really nice vanilla-y scent, IMO.


----------



## zeroxstar (Dec 9, 2008)

i loooove escada magnetism - i never smell it on other girls


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 10, 2008)

I want to give Philosophy sets a try, the Grace sets. I don't know how popular they are though. :O


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 10, 2008)

Philosophy perfumes are the best!
They are definately popular though.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I want to give Philosophy sets a try, the Grace sets. I don't know how popular they are though. :O_

 
I personally love all three of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pure Grace smells like fresh, clean laundry
Amazing Grace is a nice, very light floral scent
Inner Grace is a little stronger, but a very sexy scent


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I would love to try an unpopular perfume, though, sadly I'm about as mainstream as it gets!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I've always loved Eternity by Calvin Klein but a lot of people say its too strong! I also have one by PUMA that i could only find in Italy (i now have about 5 bottles & i want people to stop bringing it for me LOL & they have a Puma one here but its not the same!) & Christian Dior 1947 is amazing but was LE. Ohhh and i have this one by Carolina Herrera and its a hot pink bottle in a big ice cube....smells soooo nice!_

 
my mom wears eternity everyday and has for years. i really, really like it actually and she gets a lot of compliments. it's not popular anymore so it seems like something new.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yves Saint Laurent- Baby doll 
and my ABSOLUTE ALL TIME FAVORITE isss... *Lolita Lempica*


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2008)

Girls, I don't want to be a thread nazi here, but_ please use the following threads for discussing mainstream perfumes_, or general perfume chit chat. This thread is to help out people who want to try something different beyond the popular brands or scents.

http://specktra.net/f174/all-time-fa...perfume-83040/

http://specktra.net/f174/what-you-we...ht-now-115400/


----------



## joey444 (Dec 10, 2008)

My all time favorite is Shi by Alfred Sung.  I love the lightness to it and people always ask me what I'm wearing when I have it on.  I think I may try the Benefit one as it seems to be popular here.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in love with flowerbomb from victor and rolf


----------



## candicenoelle (Dec 13, 2008)

My all time favorite is Lanvin's Eclat D'arpege. It's very light, fresh and floral. I originally purchased it about 4 1/2 years ago at Sephora and they've since discontinued it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to order via Amazon cos it's just that AMAZING!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 14, 2008)

once again sweeties, Flowerbomb and Lolita Lempicka are VERY POPULAR, this thread is about UNPOPULAR perfumes, i'm not trying to be rude just trying to clear it up


something i smelled today on a friend and LOVED is Eau des Merveilles by Hermès, it smells soooo good and really different from the usual perfumes everybody wears, Hermès perfumes smell quite good and not many people wear them i think, my mum uses Un Jardin Dir Le Nil and is also amaaaazing

i also love perfumes by Creed and i guess they are popular insome way but not many people use them because they are sooo expensive


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_*once again sweeties, Flowerbomb and Lolita Lempicka are VERY POPULAR, this thread is about UNPOPULAR perfumes,* i'm not trying to be rude just trying to clear it up


something i smelled today on a friend and LOVED is Eau des Merveilles by Hermès, it smells soooo good and really different from the usual perfumes everybody wears, Hermès perfumes smell quite good and not many people wear them i think, my mum uses Un Jardin Dir Le Nil and is also amaaaazing

i also love perfumes by Creed and i guess they are popular insome way but not many people use them because they are sooo expensive_

 
I am sorry. But here in Germany is Flowerbomb not a very popular perfume. You can get it in just a few perfumeries...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 15, 2008)

i wouldn't consider it unpopular though, it was everywhere in austria when i lived there and here in spain is one of the most sold ones, and it is definitely very very popular in the usa


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 15, 2008)

My Nan, bless her honestly. Gave me a bottle of the Paris Hilton perfume cleverly named Paris Hilton. How original of her. I can imagine it's pretty unpopular due to the nature of who's endorsing it.

However I have to say it actually doesn't smell that bad, my manager even complimented me on it the other day and thought it was Ralph lauren. It's pretty sweet, with a slight floral hint. Not for everyone I can imagine.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know if it's unpopular but I rarely smell it on people and since they don't carry a signature scent and "Auf Wiedersehen" them off into discount stores - Escada perfumes. Which is why I HATE when my mom uses them because I can't replace them.

I LOVE this one perfume called Fahrenheit - they have the one for men but NEVER for women. I heard it was discontinued for some reason... I remember searching forever for it.


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Clear by Neil Morris (from his signature collection). It's actually a unisex fragrance. I love it. It's not a strong scent, its very light and not sweet smelling at all.. its just right for me.


----------



## brixton (Jan 7, 2009)

I will always come back to *Cabochard by Gres* - a smoky, leathery, green chypre, first released in 1959 and still seems modern.  Very comforting to me but very sophisticated too.
*Nu by YSL* is only unpopular in that it's been discontinued, sadly.  Tom Ford was at YSL at the time (2001) and it's an lovely incense-y, spicy scent - almost unisex in the manner of Bulgari Black.  I think he did a much better job on this one than his new bespoke scent lines.  You can still find it on ebay...
In the summer, adore *Cristalle by Chanel* - only the EDT though, which is light and green and totally sparkling-fresh.  The EDP is heavier and more floral and a totally different scent IMO.


----------



## Kuki (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to work in Fenwicks Department store, here in the UK on Molton Brown and the general perfume section.

I Love Molton Brown's Heavenly Gingerlily Shimmer Fragrance! (infact I love the whole heavenly gingerlily collection!)

and from the perfume department, I fell in love with Omnia Crystalline by Bvulgari. I'm listing it here, because in all the time I worked at this store, only 2 people ever bought it in 6 months I was there!LOL The Omnia was quite popular, but not the Omnia Crystalline. I'm not sure of its popularity anywhere else but its the only perfume I wear


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candicenoelle* 

 
_My all time favorite is Lanvin's Eclat D'arpege. It's very light, fresh and floral. I originally purchased it about 4 1/2 years ago at Sephora and they've since discontinued it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to order via Amazon cos it's just that AMAZING!_

 
This is still available at almost all department stores, it is not discontinued.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brixton* 

 
_I will always come back to *Cabochard by Gres* - a smoky, leathery, green chypre, first released in 1959 and still seems modern.  Very comforting to me but very sophisticated too.
*Nu by YSL* is only unpopular in that it's been discontinued, sadly.  Tom Ford was at YSL at the time (2001) and it's an lovely incense-y, spicy scent - almost unisex in the manner of Bulgari Black.  I think he did a much better job on this one than his new bespoke scent lines.  You can still find it on ebay...
In the summer, adore *Cristalle by Chanel* - only the EDT though, which is light and green and totally sparkling-fresh.  The EDP is heavier and more floral and a totally different scent IMO._

 
Oh I completely agree about Nu! This is one of the best incense scents around, just as good as many of the Comme des Garcons which are over $100+ for a bottle. Why they discontinued it is beyond me but stock up while you can ladies! It is available at discounters for cheap and comes in an awesome purple metallic cylinder.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 13, 2009)

A couple of my favorite fragrances which aren't very common but are available at discounters are Eau de Lalique, Some of the Gianfranco Ferre fragrances (Ferre by Ferre, Ferre 20, GFF Donna...) 

Chanel's Pour Monsieur is a somewhat uncommon men's scent that is a little bit like fizzy rootbeer! I love wearing men's fragrance and find that very few other women do.

Some of my favorite niche scents are Comme des Garcons 2 or Vettiveru. 2 Smells like robo-flowers to me! I also love Frederick Malle's Carnal Flower, though it costs an arm and a leg, and Etro Dianthus, Yosh's Stargazer, and L'Artisan Passage D'Enfer.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

Alexander McQueen is quite unknown, so unpopular here that his only perfume Kingdom got discontinued...


----------



## star*violet (Jan 21, 2009)

I _loved_ the Hard Candy perfume (sortof like Pink Sugar but not so obnoxiously sweet smelling). Now I have Betsey Johnson, not really sure how popular that one is...


----------



## Tigresse (Jan 28, 2009)

Mazzolari Alessandro - Strong almond with vanilla and honey, a little pricey, though.
Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose - Violet, Grapefruit, Ambrette Coriander, Tagette Aldéhydes, Rose, Iris, Rasberry, Héliotrope - smells like a doubled old Guerlain lipstick, very strong, good lasting power.
After 35 years being a perfume maniac (my first scent given from my mother at my 13. Birthday has been Lauder's Azzuree, which is very unpopular in Germany) my nose is a little bored and I need strong and extraordinary scents.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 1, 2009)

CLEAN: Baby Girl <----- LOVE LOVE LOVE this scent!!! 
Never have smelled this on anyone else...it's my dirty lil secret, revealed!


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 25, 2009)

L'Occitane Cannelle Orange


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I know its very unpopular but I really like Avon's Imari *hides*


----------



## Arisone (Jun 28, 2009)

^ You're not the only one.  I like Imari as well. 
I don't know if this one was mentioned but I like Clean by Simply Soap.  I received the sample size from Sephora and instantly fell in love with it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 29, 2009)

i love all of the clean line.. i remember when it first came out i thought it was going to be huge but it never was


----------



## kathyp (Jul 13, 2009)

I wouldn't call it unpopular, though I rarely smell it on women under 50, but Chanel No.19 was (still is?) my signature scent for the longest time. It does this wonderful preppy/horsey/English-y thing on me. (I am neither preppy nor English, and the closest I've even been to a horse is My Little Pony, but it oddly, it works.)

I was into Cabotine De Gres for a while. Kind of dated now, I suppose. I haven't seen it in a store in over a decade.

I had a brief fling with Caron Nocturnes, mid 90s. It's fairly similar to Chanel No.5. Lately, migraines have prevented me from wearing any perfume save for Kiehl's Musk. I'm shocked how many "big" scents I wore in my twenties.


----------



## Willa (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_
I was into Cabotine De Gres for a while. Kind of dated now, I suppose. I haven't seen it in a store in over a decade._

 
I always wear it


----------



## Zephyra (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never seen this for sale anywhere except my esthetician's office, but I really love "Secrets de Sothys" by Sothys:

Top note: Fresh note Citrus and bergamot Middle note - Flowery, fruity aromatic Ylang-ylang and marjoram Coriander Jasmine Peach blackcurrant Base note - Woody & musky Amber Vetiver Patchouli


----------



## Sallasilo (Sep 5, 2009)

My absolute favorite perfume is Lolita Lempicka... it smells very strong on others, but on me, it is perfect. I also love Hanae Mori, Rumeur 2 Rose (Lanvin), and Vera Wang Princess (although that one is very popular)..


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 29, 2009)

Covet by SJP. I love it and always get complimented on it, but it never sold well and was discontinued. The first notes are just too green and "ferny", turned a lot of people off. It's not a frou-frou scent, I guess.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2009)

L'artisian Parfumeur-mure et musc
Quelques fleurs-very hard to find,
Quelques violettes-even harder to find than quelques fleurs both perfumes are by Houbigant
Creed's- love in white, and  fleurissmo
Jo malone-grapefruit, french lime blossom and blue agava and cacao.
those perfumes I mentioned are what I rotate..love them!
I forgot to mention these are not very popular perfumes. And some people I've met never even heard of quelques fleurs


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's The Death of Autumn. It smells so unique.


----------



## misskristen (Jan 13, 2010)

I love the Pomegranate Anise scent from Fresh Index. I've never smelled it on anyone else, and I just love the way it smells on my skin. I get compliments on it every time I wear it, which is always nice. I really like knowing that not too many people, at least where I live, smell like I do!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know if they sell these anymore, but back then I was a huge fan of Estee Lauder perfumes!..especially Intuition and Beyond Paradise! And these BCBG perfumes...don't know if they're sold anymore but they had ones like Sexy, Nature, Metro, Star, etc.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2010)

Givency Pi...Man cologne


----------



## Care (Jan 30, 2010)

Lolita Lempicka, the original one in the purple heart/apple shaped jar.  I get compliments every time I wear it!


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

guerlain Shalimar


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

I'm loving Padparadscha by Satellite at the moment. I only have a sample as I can't bring myself to buy yet another perfume (I already have about 20!). I'd say this was "unpopular" only because it's a less well-known line and a bit more expensive than some mainstream fragrances.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_Chanel's Pour Monsieur is a somewhat uncommon men's scent that is a little bit like fizzy rootbeer! I love wearing men's fragrance and find that very few other women do._

 
I love wearing men's fragrances and have done since I was about 17. Most of my friends think I'm weird but it's interesting how different they can smell on a woman. I also like it when men wear women's fragrances - I love the surprise I get when I'm not presented with yet another bog standard, boring aqua/ozone or super-spicy scent.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 8, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Lauder's Pleasure Delight.  YUM.  I wouldn't call it unpopular, but it's definately not a top seller.  In my area, most people have no idea what it even smells like.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

L'instant de Guerlain. It is quite unpopular, but also very unique. Haven't tried anything like it. I wanna soak in this fragrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Another that comes to mind is Shiseido Zen, feels underappreciated to me.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jun 20, 2010)

I think Nautica's My Voyage perfume is so underrated here (Canada). It's floral but packs a big punch of freshness. Reminds me of being on a beach. I personally love this fragrance but it seems quite unpopular...maybe people don't associate Nautica with other popular perfume brands?


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

There was a Kenzo Morocco perfume I loved, but I only found it in the Madrid airport, ran out and now can't find it.  I have never heard of anyone else wearing it.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 22, 2010)

I either always wear "Reaction for Women" by Kenneth Cole, I have never gotten so many compliments on how good I smell when I wear that one, or a "Sex And The City" perfume in "Lust". Im such a satc nerd I HAD to have it, its very light, which I like


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Origins Calyx
Cannabis Santal by Fresh
Black Vetivyr Cafe


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

CLEAN warm cotton(smells like laundry)
Moscino light clouds(smells light and peachy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vipervixen (Oct 3, 2010)

Lolita Lempicka <3 this
Kenzo Amour
Burberry (the original) / Touch
Hugo Boss - Intense Shimmer / Deep Red


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

There's this one called Nudite Intense and I love it so much!  It's so fresh and clean and just musky haha


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 21, 2010)

Wish I Tierry Mugler's Alien...
  	Anywho!

  	L'occitane-Honey and vanilla eau de toilette--Surprisingly strong and long lasting
  	Pout-Vintage Chic


----------



## venacava (Jan 11, 2011)

Chanel no. 19 
  	Chanel Egoiste Platinum Pour Homme - yes, it's a men's fragrance but it work for me. 
  	Kenzo Kashaya - which I hardly see in stores anymore
  	Fendi Asja - discontinued. 
  	Christian Dior Poison (original) - I don't understand why so many people detests this fragrance. I adore how voluptuously juicy and decadant it is.
  	Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Snake Oil, Queen Mab, Medea, Snow White, Dorian, Water of Notre Dame, Phantom Queen, Rakshasa, Dragon's Heart and Dragon's Milk.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Name Scent: Chanel No.5. I hate how so many people call this a grandma scent, but on me it's a lovely warm powdery jasmine. Then again I can wear heavy/musky/oriental scents while 99% of floral/citrus scents turn to floor cleaner/pee on me. >_< Just wish it would last longer...think I should try the EDP instead of the EDT.

  	Smaller Name Scents: I LURV the following from BPAL: Mme. Moriarty, Inez, Morocco, Dorian, Lovers in a Ricefield, Lovers Among Rutting Cats, Voyuers Among the Cherry Blossoms...and Tombeur. I have 6 bottles of it and am already almost through my first. >_>


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 28, 2011)

Truly Lace~Drugstore, no longer made, but had the prettiest and long lasting scent and was perfectly romantic!

  	Carven's MaGriffe~Still a favourite of mine, no longer made, but you can find it some places.  Excellent green florals.

  	Chanel #19~Classic, gorgeous, wearing it right now and could take a bath in it! 

  	Vanderbilt~Drugstore, so popular when it first came out, I always get compliments whenever I wear it because no one else seems to!


----------



## SusieBleu (Jun 29, 2011)

I only have the one bottle of perfume so far. Diorissimo by Christan Dior it was my Mother's.  I know it's a big name but none of my friends wear it and it smells lovely!


----------



## Erin0metallica (Jul 24, 2011)

My beloved and sadly discontinued Sensi by Armani... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Or Clair de Musc by Serge Lutens, but I guess this one is more impopular due to its obscene price.


----------



## -bubblegumx3 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love Outspoken Intense by Fergie! 

  	I got it free in a goodie bag and is probably in my top favourites, I never even knew Fergie had a fragrance and I dont think many people have heard about it before!

  	Its a lovely scent though and very very different to other ones, its fruity and has a coconut smell too it, its also really strong smelling and last for hours, and best of all its not expensive at all!


----------

